# sad times



## rightallalong (Dec 6, 2011)

threw husband out 2 weeks ago after hearing from him that he no longer loved me and had been in contact with his ex wife who wanted him back (after being engaged to someone else for 4 years and surprise surprise they split up a short while ago), have been doing OK really. Very angry and hurt but thought i was getting on with things. He text me last week asking if i needed anything, i was very polite but distant just txt back, No i'm fine thank you...have been feeling desperately sad ever since. I had hoped (although not realistically thought) that he might have been having some regrets and was trying to initiate contact but I havent heard anything since and I just feel bereaved all over again. It doesnt help that whilst I don't think he has moved back in with his ex wife I feel sure hes seeing her and the pain is just too much. I can't bear that he doesn't love me/want me anymore if he ever did. I'm trying to follow the rules of the 180 and haven't contacted him at all but its so hard. I keep picturing them christmas shopping together etc and i can't get the thoughts out of my head.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you're having to go through that. It's going to be hard, but since he's having an open relationship with the other woman and not even hiding it, you have to find a way to let him go. File for divorce. Either he will decide that the ex thing was just a mistake, or he will go on with it. Either way, you will be taking steps to take your life back into your own control. You deserve better than his cheating and making you a back up plan. You were strong enough to kick him out, so follow it up and hang in there. You are destined for happiness without that loser but with him you're going to have more pain and grief than he's apparently worth.


----------

